# Lots of new UD!!



## Chelsea (Jan 25, 2006)

http://urbandecay.com/detail.cfm?pid=250 yay


----------



## erasabledinasour (Jan 25, 2006)

The packaging is so beautiful but I felt like the shadows them selves were lacking


----------



## lovejam (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh, I know. Those look *so* cool. Even though I doubt most of them would look good on me, I don't care I want them all! Well, except maybe the black one, since I've already got a black eyeshadow. But hell yeah to all the other ones.


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 25, 2006)

i normally hate green shadows but i really want the green one for the packaging alone. ha.


----------



## sigwing (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erasabledinasour* 
_The packaging is so beautiful but I felt like the shadows them selves were lacking_

 
Me too....I mean, unless they are extremely unique seeing them in person, I guess the $17 price tag is for the artsy container?  Incredible for something that would sit in my dresser drawer, and the colors look pretty ordinary.  I have a lot of UD shadows & like them, but these look like the same colors we see everywhere, just with a fancy dress.


----------



## Isis (Jan 25, 2006)

I just got that email and I can't wait to go check it out at Sephora! The colors look so hot


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 25, 2006)

"peace" looks so gorgeous!  If anyone tries it, please review!!


----------



## trishee03 (Jan 26, 2006)

oooo the cases are so cute!


----------



## atlantatiffany (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_"peace" looks so gorgeous!  If anyone tries it, please review!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i have peace and it's amazing. the quality of the shadows are so great. they are really smooth and silky. the color of peace is cool because it's very bright. it really pops.


----------



## cutandrun (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm in the UK, but hopefully they'll be out soon over here? Someone should post a FOTD with the new e/s, that would be great!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 26, 2006)

I was drooling over these but i don't know how many i'll buy because a lot of them are similar to what i've already got!


----------



## lizsybarite (Jan 26, 2006)

Ooh that pink one is hot. I was hoping they'd have a bright red, though.


----------



## pugpug (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erasabledinasour* 
_The packaging is so beautiful but I felt like the shadows them selves were lacking_

 
i feel the same way!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 27, 2006)

Sadly, they are colours I already have which is probably the only thing that would stop me from getting any, that and the fact that they aren't available here yet. Why no new lipgunks???


----------



## xiahe (Jan 30, 2006)

the packaging is so cute!  ...but the shadows don't look all that great...


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 31, 2006)

Omg i love the packaging damn it I wish I had money right now!


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 31, 2006)

does anyone know when these will be on the sephora website?  tia!


----------



## labwom (Feb 1, 2006)

i bought graffiti and sting and boy do those colors look good together!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 1, 2006)

how big are UD shadows? In comparison to mac..?


----------



## Isis (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedBetty* 
_does anyone know when these will be on the sephora website?  tia!_

 
If they have them in the store (and they do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) they'll definitely be online as well.


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 2, 2006)

Ahhhh everything's up on the Sephora site!!!  Looks like I'll be checking in on my local Sephora tomorrow, since they didn't get them in with last week's shipment.


----------



## user4 (Feb 2, 2006)

r they creme shadows?


----------



## metalkitty (Feb 2, 2006)

They're powder but they're so soft at first touch its hard to tell.


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 3, 2006)

I just picked up four of these (Heat, Graffiti, Honey, and Peace), and there is no other way to describe them but sex in a little container.  They are so velvety that even though they're powder, they feel like cream shadow.  The containers are cute, too!  They cost a little more than their regular shadows, but there's a ton more product.  The eyeliners are also amazing.  They feel very creamy and they are extremely pigmented.


----------



## sleepiselusive (Feb 3, 2006)

Do you have pics of these anywhere?  I'm dying to see them!


----------



## Isis (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_I just picked up four of these (Heat, Graffiti, Honey, and Peace), and there is no other way to describe them but sex in a little container.  They are so velvety that even though they're powder, they feel like cream shadow.  The containers are cute, too!  They cost a little more than their regular shadows, but there's a ton more product.  The eyeliners are also amazing.  They feel very creamy and they are extremely pigmented._

 
I was thinking about picking up Heat. What do you think of it?


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepiselusive* 
_Do you have pics of these anywhere? I'm dying to see them!_

 
I'll try to get some pics taken tomorrow, but I think someone posted some on MUA as well.


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_I was thinking about picking up Heat. What do you think of it?_

 
It's very nice, though it is definitely not a true red.  It's more of a rosy red, I'd say...lighter than UD's Gash, perhaps closer to Ruby Red Pigment but a touch more orange.  Hahah, did that make any sense?


----------



## user3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_ sex in a little container. ._

 
Well that has me sold!
LOL


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Well that has me sold!
LOL_

 
Hahah, it so should!

Here's some swatches I just did.  I tried to adjust them to get them as close to true life as I could:

Here's some comparison pics for Heat.






From top to bottom, Graffiti, Peace, and Honey:


----------



## xiahe (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_how big are UD shadows? In comparison to mac..?_

 
the regular sized UD shadows are about the same size as MAC shadows, so they'll fit in MAC palettes.


----------



## xiahe (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_The eyeliners are also amazing. They feel very creamy and they are extremely pigmented._

 
i was looking @ their new eyeliner (the 24/7 glide-on pencil)...does it *really* stay on for hours and hours?  i'm still searching for that HG eyeliner...nothing seems to work.


----------



## xiahe (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_Hahah, it so should!

Here's some swatches I just did. I tried to adjust them to get them as close to true life as I could:

Here's some comparison pics for Heat.



_

 
OMFG heat is orgasmic.  ♥♥♥♥


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 
_i was looking @ their new eyeliner (the 24/7 glide-on pencil)...does it *really* stay on for hours and hours? i'm still searching for that HG eyeliner...nothing seems to work. _

 
I'll say this about the eyeliners: I mostly just wear pencil eyeliners on my lower lashline, where I am plagued by the infamous inner eye boogers which always melt off the lower liner.  I wore one of these yesterday after I picked them up, and I had almost no eyeliner boogers by the end of the night, and the color on the rest of the lashline was still just as I had applied it.  I really like these liners, and I think I'm going to have to pick up some more of them.


----------



## atlantatiffany (Feb 9, 2006)

i also have eyeliner issues and these are the best eyeliners ever. i must say i am very impressed buy the spring collection from urban this year.


----------



## user3 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics moonrevel!


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 9, 2006)

I can't wait til our Sephora opens next month so I can see them in person! The packaging is great!


----------



## MargaretD (Feb 9, 2006)

*I love Peace*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_"peace" looks so gorgeous!  If anyone tries it, please review!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just got it today and it is beautiful. Also, the pot was much, much bigger than I anticipated. I don't regret buying it at all and plan on getting some other shades.


----------



## dayzie (Feb 9, 2006)

whats a ud???


----------



## shriekingviolet (Feb 9, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how Grafitti compares to Vert?


----------



## Ada (Feb 10, 2006)

I got two of the shadows in the mail today-- Fishnet and Honey... and I have to say I'm pretty disapointed in the packaging. The artwork is really gorgeous but I was under the impression that it was printed on the lid of the compact. But it's actually a little cardboard/paper thing in between the lid and a layer of acrylic. It's kind of hard to explain what I mean, but it looks cheap, like a kid's toy or something-- something you'd get out of one of those vending machines they have at the grocery store with like bouncy-balls and gum and cheap plastic trinkets. 

 For the price I had expected something a little more luxe. Silkscreened on metal or even plastic-- but not just printed on cardboard in between two pieces of plastic. They look nice from the top-- but then you look at them from the side-- you see the edge of the paper and then just clear plastic. 

However, the quality of the shadow itself is great. I took one look at Fishnet and said "oh, no way am I going to be able to wear this color." Because it's not a purple at all-- it's magenta with bluish duochrome. And magenta looks HORRIBLE on me. But I put some on over the taupe shadow I was already wearing-- and it showed up a nice intense purple-- not magenta at all. And the texture and pigmentation are amazing. I haven't worn Honey yet, but it's a gorgeous dirty yellow gold-- I love golds, and it's different from any other gold I have. 

Overall I would have to say that I DO like these. I will probably buy a few more, although I'm waiting to hear what people think of the other shades. I think that as long as you're not buying these for the packaging alone, you won't be disapointed.


----------



## metalkitty (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 
_i was looking @ their new eyeliner (the 24/7 glide-on pencil)...does it *really* stay on for hours and hours?  i'm still searching for that HG eyeliner...nothing seems to work. _

 
I got two of these and they stayed mostly on through a hand scrubbing, so I think they'd stay for awhile considering they're water proof. They're so soft and creamy, but its a little steep for a pencil I think.


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Feb 10, 2006)

Loooove The Packages!!!


----------



## Isis (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_It's very nice, though it is definitely not a true red.  It's more of a rosy red, I'd say...lighter than UD's Gash, perhaps closer to Ruby Red Pigment but a touch more orange.  Hahah, did that make any sense?_

 
LOL yeah it does!
I finaly picked up Heat today, it was the last one left at the Columbia Mall Sephora, and I'm SO glad I got it! It's absolutely gorgeous with golds & oranges


----------

